# Planit Fusion Catalogues?



## roxy002 (22 Dec 2008)

I have a copy of the Planit Fusion Software as used by MFI, HOWDENS, B&Q etc. I know this software is expensive and can create some very realistic 3D images with life like shadows. Its uses the manufactures catalogues files so you can intergrate these into the kitchen. Does anyone know where I can aquire these? Thankyou.


----------



## TonyW (22 Dec 2008)

I could be very wrong here but from your post "Have a copy Planit ......and I know it is expensive" it sounds like you are asking for additional software for what is quite possibly a pirated version.

Product upgrades including manufacturers catalogue files are available to registered users I would suggest that you contact them direct or have a look on their website http://2020-fusion.com/support-training/default.aspx

As an example of leasing a seat using Planit Fusion including catalogue
Fusion (Manufacturer’s Catalogues) 36 months @ £144.81 + VAT


----------

